# Problems with Firefox 10.0.2



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I just started having problems with version 10.0.2 of Firefox on my Mac running OS X 10.7.3. I haven't been able to make any connections. I can't close it normally and need to force close it. It has worked fine up until now. I don't know when it did an upgrade to this version (it does so automatically and I probably missed noticing the last change). Has anyone else had issues with this version? Is there a repository for older versions? I have reverted to Safari for now.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> I just started having problems with version 10.0.2 of Firefox on my Mac running OS X 10.7.3. I haven't been able to make any connections. I can't close it normally and need to force close it. It has worked fine up until now. I don't know when it did an upgrade to this version (it does so automatically and I probably missed noticing the last change). Has anyone else had issues with this version? Is there a repository for older versions? I have reverted to Safari for now.


Oldversion.com has various versions of Firefox.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Firefox 11 is scheduled for release on March 13th. You may also want to remove and recreate your Firefox profile, although I would suggest backing up your bookmarks first.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I found Firefox 8.0.1 on the web and it is working fine.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

Mark Holtz said:


> Firefox 11 is scheduled for release on March 13th. You may also want to remove and recreate your Firefox profile, although I would suggest backing up your bookmarks first.


I wonder if version 11 will freeze up less than version 10? I used to _love_ firefox but the last few versions have been freezing up on me like crazy. Especially if I have more than one tab open. I will actually have to use the task manage rto kill the firefox process manually - clicking X doesn't do anything. It got so bad I actually started using Maxthon Avant instead.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I just installed Firefox 11 (I gave it a week) and it doesn't appear to have the problems I saw with 10.0.2.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Red Orc said:


> I wonder if version 11 will freeze up less than version 10? I used to _love_ firefox but the last few versions have been *freezing up on me like crazy*. Especially if I have more than one tab open. I will actually have to use the task manage rto kill the firefox process manually - clicking X doesn't do anything. It got so bad I actually started using Maxthon Avant instead.


Same here. I had to go back to v9.

Upgraded from 9 to 11 on Sunday. So far no issues.


----------



## ghontz1 (Mar 25, 2010)

My problem with firefox is slow loading times. Internet Explorer 9 loads a whole lot quicker.If firefox don't fix this problem soon i might just start using Internet Explorer all the time.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> Same here. I had to go back to v9.
> 
> Upgraded from 9 to 11 on Sunday. So far no issues.


I quit using Firefox altogether. I've been using Maxthon as my default browser. Avant is pretty good too.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

I haven't tried 11 long enough to see if it still freezes but it still takes _forever_ to open. And I have a SSD in my computer. I also still get that error where firfox won't open because it's supposedly already running but not responding and I have to kill the process in the task manager and try to open it again. None of my other applications give me any of the same problems.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Try starting Firefox in Safe Mode and see what happens.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

Firefox 12 seems to be much more stable. Still takes forever to open and it still occasionally refuses to open at all for about 30 seconds.
I've used it and had two tabs open and it hasn't seized up yet. I haven't tried more than 2 tabs yet.


----------

